# Which dog bed?



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Coco is currently happily sleeping on an old duvet, but I think I'd like to treat her to a proper dog bed. I really lik the Wainwrights one from Pets at Home but it has some bad reviews. What beds do you have or would you reccomend? She is 22kg, Spanish Pointer type, non-chewer.


----------



## mushymouth2 (Jul 4, 2012)

im looking for a new bed too for my boxer
so ill be keeping a eye on this thread 
i use a duvet for the bedroom but wanted something a bit nicer to have in the front room


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What are you looking to spend? Kilo has had a few beds and now has a woven Tuffie which I really rate Dog beds from Tuffies; online shop. The best one before that was this one Memory Foam Dog Mattress by Pets at Home | Pets at Home but it did go flat after 6 months' use unfortunately. He had this one before that 3 Peaks Wayfarer Dog Mattress | Pets at Home which was good but outgrew it!

ETA Kilo isn't a chewer, so not sure how the softer ones would stand up to one!!


----------



## mushymouth2 (Jul 4, 2012)

dogless i looked at that 3 peaks one and like the look of it
what size did u have?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

mushymouth2 said:


> dogless i looked at that 3 peaks one and like the look of it
> what size did u have?


I had large, but Kilo outgrew it fairly quickly as it's only 100 x 67cm


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

What ever bed you get make sure you measure what size you want and not follow their small to large guide. I bought a scruffs bed for Mylo and it said it was for large dogs, well it arrived yesterday and it will fit a small/med dog not a large labrador so back to square one and searching for bed again.

I had to go out yesterday and buy a double cover just to do him for now as i threw his old bed away thinking this new one would fit.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Buffy has a Danish Design Rococo Snuggle Bed: Danish Designs Rococo Damson Super Snuggle Bed - Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store

It's great, they do them in mattress style as well:

Danish Designs Rococo Damson Wine/Jet Box Duvet - Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store

Here is the Danish Design website:

Danish Design Pet Bed Manufacturer


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Reverie said:


> Buffy has a Danish Design Rococo Snuggle Bed: Danish Designs Rococo Damson Super Snuggle Bed - Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store
> 
> It's great, they do them in mattress style as well:
> 
> ...


Kilo used to have the mattress one under my desk at work - it was good!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine have beds from a company called Cozies and they are excellent, even for chewers. They're not cheap but very good quality.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know what your budget is but I would also really recommend Tuffies beds. Alfie has the XL size nest and it is plenty big enough for him (30kg 11 month old Dalmatian) with room for him to grow. They're not cheap but they're excellent quality and I would expect his to last for many, many years, if not forever


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

If you've a kennelgate nearby they seem to offer more affordable bed range than in PAH for larger dogs. Not sure if they still stock them but we picked up an Outhwaite (Askrigg) waterproof bed there (can buy them elsewhere too) and has been a good buy as hasn't gone flat or lumpy and is easy clean.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine have tried & tested lots of beds, they didn't like the tuffies though.
They have a small 1 of these now & they love it, it's got a waterproof liner so easy to keep clean & you can buy spare covers. Really thick padding I think it's going to last a while they like it do much I'm going to buy another 1 when I've sold the tuffies
http://www.hugoandhennie.com/


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine are 20kg-25kg have an Aldi £10 XL plastic bed with a few pillows/duvet thrown in. To smarten it up I have a selection of large fleeces I throw over the top they are easy to wash and keep fresh. Buying a new fleeces is only a few pounds. 
If I was going to buy a new bed I would probably get a tuffies they look really comfy. D is a chewer we have been through many of the [email protected] beds I do like the look of the 3 peaks ones. Their website I think has larger sizes than in store I seem to remember.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Mine have tried & tested lots of beds, they didn't like the tuffies though.
> They have a small 1 of these now & they love it, it's got a waterproof liner so easy to keep clean & you can buy spare covers. Really thick padding I think it's going to last a while they like it do much I'm going to buy another 1 when I've sold the tuffies
> Hugo & Hennie Home Page


 those are beautiful! The giant cushion would go down well here I think.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Howl said:


> those are beautiful! The giant cushion would go down well here I think.


They are really nice, I got a crate bed & it's really thick & comfy for them do I'd imagine the normal beds are extra comfy lol


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys - I'm on a pretty tight budget at the moment so I went for the teddy suede and sheepskin one from [email protected] She ADORES it! I've been sat in it! Haha, doubt it'll last long but I will definately save for a Tuffies one for christmas


----------

